# Push Enteroscopy for Bacterial Overgrowth



## 14751 (Feb 18, 2006)

Has anyone had a push enteroscopy? My GI recommended it since I've had two negative endoscopies and he wants to look further in the small bowel and also sample the jejunal fluid for bacteria. Wondering if anyone has any experience with this procedure, its effectiveness and also its relationship to jejunal fluid extraction.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think "Flux" would be able to answer.You share the same symptoms as me.I have small bowel sensitivity and motility alteration for 10 years.I discovered looking at my barium enema that my pubis is actually the small bowel where it burn and gas accumulate.My colon is also very lazy.I'm thinking of taking the small pill camera.However,it dosen't take biopsy sample.


----------

